# Am I experienced enough to become a Med Tech?



## scullyskidoo (4 Apr 2014)

I'm currently 17 and I will have my Pharmacy Assisting Certificate by the end of July (for other reasons) and I was thinking about doing Med Tech in the Forces, however, I was wondering if you knew what my chances of getting hired would be? Do they just train you off the streets as a NCM?

Also, can I do this as a Reservist if I wanted to?

Thanks so much guys! I just want some general knowledge before I see a recruiter.


----------



## DAA (4 Apr 2014)

scullyskidoo said:
			
		

> Do they just train you off the streets as a NCM?
> 
> Also, can I do this as a Reservist if I wanted to?



Yes and yes but in a limited capacity.


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Apr 2014)

Taken from the CF Recruiting site which I'm sure you can find for yourself:



> The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12 or Secondaire V in Canada with  Grade 12 Biology, Grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and Grade 11 Math.
> 
> This position requires a valid driver’s license.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Apr 2014)

There is already plenty of information, YOU must seek it out.  We aren't here to spoon feed you.

locked.


----------

